# Michael Schumacher says yes to £20m Mercedes return to Formula One



## User Name (Dec 15, 2009)

Grand Prix legend Michael Schumacher has said "yes" to a Formula One comeback.
     The 40-year-old has finally been persuaded to come to the rescue of car giant Mercedes, who gave him his Grand Prix break 19 years ago.
     Mercedes came up with £125,000 to hand Schumacher, then an unknown, his F1 debut for Jordan at Spa in 1991.
     Next season, he will fill the seat vacated by world champion Jenson Button's McLaren switch, as revealed by Mirror Sport.
     And contrary to reports that the sport's most successful racer would be earning just £6million, the German will actually rake in the biggest salary in F1 next season, totalling nearly £20m.
     Yet, even at that price he faces a cut from his £30m price-tag during his days at Ferrari.
     It means that having initially refused to meet Button's demands for a minor pay hike, Mercedes are having to pay twice as much for this admittedly quality replacement.     

     But they are more than happy to do so when the name involved is Schumacher.


For more Click Here


*NEWS CONFIRMED* :

*After weeks of speculation Mercedes confirmed on Wednesday that Michael Schumacher will make a comeback to race for the team next season alongside fellow German Nico Rosberg.*



Link


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^Finally, the great is back. I love ye!


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

Ferrair goes hand in hand with brand name Michael Schumacher. i really like him a lot and would love to see him back in action but not in a merc.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2009)

This is really a sad new!!!! 
     Michael almost this time sold his soul.Now for the first time i think he must have flouted the rules during F1 racing.
  Sad Really Sad.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

Unacceptable. Totally unacceptable. how can he go to Mercedes. How can I support him now?? Ross Brawn, I hate you for doing this to Schumi!!!!!


----------



## csczero (Dec 15, 2009)

1. News yet to be confirmed

2. Ferrari went on without Schumi, and he'll go on without Ferrari. Nothing unfair it's a business as much, or more so, than a sport.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

csczero said:


> 1. News yet to be confirmed
> 
> 2. Ferrari went on without Schumi, and he'll go on without Ferrari. Nothing unfair it's a business as much, or more so, than a sport.


 
You will understand the pain if you were a hardcore Ferrari Fan.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2009)

^It's hell! I loved Schumi from '90s. From the time he gave battles to Mika. Hell!


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 15, 2009)

> Ross Brawn, I hate you for doing this to Schumi!!!!!



Well, Ross Brawn has nothing to with this.
He was also shocked when Jenson button left Brawn GP.
So, it's just business. 

BTW: 
 It was Mercedes  who introduced Schumacher to F1. Mercedes always wanted  schumacher in their them but it was never possible becoz of his contracts with Ferrari. 
It's payback time for him .


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

it might be just sport for ppl, but it was soul for most of Ferrari and Schumacher fans. they both complimented each other very well. now Ferrari has lost its magic touch and Schumacher has sold his soul. F1 and Ferrari will never be the same for me again. i wonder if i should remove the Ferrari and Schumacher posters from my room . 

a very sad event is going to unfold.


----------



## csczero (Dec 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> You will understand the pain if you were a hardcore Ferrari Fan.



So why they ditch schumi for kimi. now they replace kimi for alonso. and how did hardcore ferrari fan feel for that.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2009)

^^Schumi retired and he was not ditched. There was heavy drop in performance from Kimi after winning the championship. And Ferrari did the right thing coz they want their driver to do more than just coming in racing and going. And Alonso is one such driver who does a lot to the team apart from being a natural racer. Take a look at Alonso. Even though he won two championships, he is still determined to win. He is one hell of a strategist, builds a loyal engineer base around him and he never says "this is enough". 

Me and my fellow Schumi/Ferrari fan gave a big party to our friends when Ferrari announced  that Schumi will drive for Ferrari after Massa's accident.. But not this time if he drives a Mercedes.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2009)

let the news get confirmed... but seein Schumi in a merc will feel odd


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2009)

would have loved to see him on ferrari but oh well...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

Atleast the King's returnin' to F1! 2006-'09 was so empty without him . I loved Ron Dennis. Darn! Why did Kimi ever go to Rally?


----------



## Vivek.28 (Dec 16, 2009)

It's just that Michael Schumacher was highly successful with Ferrari, which makes us think that he will always stick with Ferrari. Change is persistent. 

As for soul-selling, I don't really mind him going with Merc...but it will feel kinda' odd....just like Bill Gates promoting for Apple !


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 16, 2009)

Kimi, should have been instead of Michael. Schumacher, you better drive only the super red Ferrari.


----------



## jhoisaj (Dec 16, 2009)

He is one hell of a strategist, builds a loyal engineer base around him and he never says "this is enough".
_______________
simulation de credits immo gratuit | Taux pret simulateur de credit immobilier | Simulateur de credit auto


----------



## User Name (Dec 23, 2009)

*NEWS CONFIRMED :

After weeks of speculation Mercedes confirmed on Wednesday that Michael Schumacher will make a comeback to race for the team next season alongside fellow German Nico Rosberg.
*


----------



## Rahim (Dec 24, 2009)

Yah!!!! Its a 1 year contract considering how his neck comes up as the season moves along. But the fact that Schumi will be back on our television screens is really awesome 
I will watch F1 all over again after skipping last season


----------



## layzee (Dec 24, 2009)

Sure feels good to have Schumi back after three years...   but then I am not used to see him in anything else other than a scarlet red Ferrari


----------



## azzu (Dec 24, 2009)

cant see schumi without ferrari or ferrari without schumi
atleast the great is back to field again !!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually I wanted to see what Schumi can do in a car other than Ferrari . Can Schumi beat Ferrari ? Lets wait and watch.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2009)

On other note.. Merce is a German car maker. Like every Italian driver wants to drive a Ferrari. may be every German driver wants to drive a German Car/Team!  , Niko is German too


----------



## VD17 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh now this going to be something. Just look at the lineups! McLaren has two champs, Ferrari has the charging Massa and Alonso. Red Bull has Webber and Vettel, both of them have shown exemplary skills. And now mercedes comes up with MS. If Ross Brawn manages to recreate another engineering marvell, we might just (unfortunately) see a rerun of 2002.
Lets hope the three top teams have equally competitive cars... so that we can see the drivers slog it out!


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 28, 2009)

God of F1 is back..........


----------



## User Name (Jan 1, 2010)

*Another NEWS :

Now Ralf Schumacher wants 2010 F1 return.*

Which is not possible


----------

